# LAMBORGHINI VISION GRAN TURISMO REVEAL PC



## palmparkour (May 11, 2020)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU : Core I9-9900kMB : z390 aorus xtremeRAM : CorsairGPU : Msi RTX2080TiLCS : EKWB

Hello, the latest case from my shop. This one makes a Lamborghini Concept. His Highness is similar to a Formula One car. The color used is glossy purple. Makes the work look more dimensional when reflected in light Comes with power, such as I9-9900K, this is the best one of our shop If you like it like and share the work. Thank you.


----------



## HERMAN59000 (May 12, 2020)

Amazing, i love it ! A specialist in PC cars


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 17, 2020)

One of the best pc mods.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 29, 2020)

Davidgamer said:


> I voted 5/10 because:
> 
> It's not practical.
> 
> ...


This is one of the reasons that I had removed my projects of this section many years ago. Tpu moderators should have be more selective on the rules they create to not allow alt accounts or five year kids to come here with trash. 
Let's make TPU great again.


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2020)

NelsonG. said:


> I voted 5/10 because:
> 
> Needed to show more of the modding process.


Wut!
You give a shitty Antec case 10/10 and this 5/10?
Drugs are bad mkay.


----------



## W1zzard (May 31, 2020)

ST.o.CH said:


> This is one of the reasons that I had removed my projects of this section many years ago. Tpu moderators should have be more selective on the rules they create to not allow alt accounts or five year kids to come here with trash.
> Let's make TPU great again.


Any thoughts how to improve, without censoring user opinion?

Edit: removed a couple of "5" votes from duplicate accounts


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 9, 2020)

Bloody hell absolute awesome work


----------



## w2ed (Jun 14, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Wut!
> You give a shitty Antec case 10/10 and this 5/10?
> Drugs are bad mkay.



Did that same person with the Antec Case show his work?

People are going to value and judge based on different things - some people care about the quality of the finished product, some care about the process and story of how it came to be, some judge based on the skill level improvements of the builder.  If we all judged the same way, based on the same values, we’d become the same kind of echo chamber you see in politics:  a lot of shouting, no real value.

My big thing, for example, is practical functionality, or “what thing is your PC doing that is cool, useful, and worth incorporating into one of my projects?  What can I learn from you?” This car PC, as excellent in detail and beauty as it is, isn’t adding much of value to the finished product as other similarly-detailed cases before it, and there isn’t any detail shown in the process of creation in this particular submission for someone like me to pull value from, so for me, I’d be knocking off points for making me search or go to different sites for those things.

However, I wouldn’t argue with a person who gave it a 10/10 for just the finished product, or for how much bling there is, even if they voted something else higher than I thought they deserved - that is what they value, so who am I to judge?

We don’t grow by reading the same things, just as “this sucks” is a horrible opinion to give anyone, and we don’t grow in knowledge, understanding or criticism by tearing down others.  I don’t blame you entirely for the criticism - having more details on why his review on this PC was lower than the one with the “shitty Antec case” would be helpful - but, much like the builders who submit to this site, all of us have different values, different skill levels, and plenty of room with which to grow.


----------



## kmsshdxf (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi,
Not sure will anybody reply, but I do love Lamborghini very much and want to build a such PC case using the Veneno shape.
Can you tell me what kind of material are you using and how to enter this field of DIY pc cases.
Thanks very much


----------



## pcminirace (Jun 20, 2021)

w2ed said:


> ¿Esa misma persona del Caso Antec mostró su trabajo?
> 
> Las personas valorarán y juzgarán en función de diferentes cosas: algunas personas se preocupan por la calidad del producto terminado, otras se preocupan por el proceso y la historia de cómo llegó a ser, algunas juzgan en función de las mejoras en el nivel de habilidad del constructor. Si todos juzgáramos de la misma manera, basándonos en los mismos valores, nos convertiríamos en el mismo tipo de cámara de resonancia que se ve en la política: muchos gritos, sin valor real.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------

